
President Obama's New 'College Scorecard' Is a Torrent of Data - yohoho22
http://www.npr.org/sections/ed/2015/09/12/439742485/president-obamas-new-college-scorecard-is-a-torrent-of-data
======
yohoho22
Link to actual site:
[https://collegescorecard.ed.gov/](https://collegescorecard.ed.gov/)

Github repo: [https://github.com/18F/college-
choice](https://github.com/18F/college-choice)

18F digital services site: [https://18f.gsa.gov/](https://18f.gsa.gov/)

